
Judge strips class-action status from Vista Capable lawsuit - pierrefar
http://www.techflash.com/microsoft/Judge_strips_class-action_status_from_Vista_Capable_lawsuit_39810607.html
======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=487300>

